
Everything that’s wrong about Cappuccino, quoted from their own about page. - danw
http://micro.ben-ward.co.uk/post/81235921
======
wmf
A similar criticism could be made of Thunderhead. If you want to run in the
browser but not participate in the Web, you might as well use Flex.

